# connection advise please



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I am thinking about buying a component video switcher. This switcher has no facility for composite video. I have one composite video source that I would like to switch. I do not expect any increase in quality but is there any way to convert composite to component for the sole purpose of feeding this switcher? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

No inexpensive way to do it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You'd be better off buying a receiver or pre/pro that upscales everything to component. The outlaw 990 has this feature, though I'm sure there are plenty for less $$.


----------

